# htop installation error



## mfaridi (Apr 15, 2009)

I want install htop from port and use it 
when I type 

```
make install clean
```

I see this output


```
==>   htop not installed, skipping
===>  Cleaning for htop-0.8.1
===> No user-specified options configured for htop-0.8.1
===>  Extracting for htop-0.8.1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for htop-0.8.1.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for htop-0.8.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for htop-0.8.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for htop-0.8.1
===>   htop-0.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.5 - found
===>   htop-0.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.9 - found
===>   htop-0.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   htop-0.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>  Configuring for htop-0.8.1
***********************************************************
htop(1) requires linprocfs(5) to be mounted. If you don't
have it mounted already, please add this line to /etc/fstab
and run `mount linproc`:
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
***********************************************************
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
```

I have linux_enable="YES"

in rc.conf

Do I have to put it in fstab ?


----------



## ale (Apr 15, 2009)

***********************************************************
htop(1) requires linprocfs(5) to be mounted. If you don't
have it mounted already, please add this line to /etc/fstab
and run `mount linproc`:
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
***********************************************************


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 15, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> ***********************************************************
> htop(1) requires linprocfs(5) to be mounted. If you don't
> have it mounted already, please add this line to /etc/fstab
> and run `mount linproc`:
> ...



thanks
but I want know now how much it is necessary , can this use for another work or no ?


----------



## ale (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, if it's asked, maybe is necessary.
This can be required by some linux softwares, like flash 9.


----------



## Voltar (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have Linux binary compatibility installed, and you actively use it, you would be better off having linprocfs mounted. I've ran into a few programs that work better or only work with it mounted.


----------



## homodoctus (Jan 18, 2012)

First you have to dynamically load the linux object in the kernel:

[CMD=]kldload linux[/CMD]

Then we have to make this loading permanent so add 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. After this, install a linux layer:

[CMD=]cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10[/CMD]
[CMD=]make install distclean[/CMD]

Go to [fileI]/etc/fstab[/file] and add the following line:


```
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```

Mount the new filesystem:[CMD=]mount linproc[/CMD] and go to /usr/ports/sysutils/htop and install as usual.


----------

